# Let's see your Haflingers



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not sure if this has been done recently, but I would love to see some haffie pics as it is pouring with rain today so I don't fancy going out and some haflinger photos always cheer me up I have two haffies..

Hattie

























and her daughter Gilda who has an american dad.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ohhhh love the first pic  haffies are soo cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Hattie she is so beautiful.

OK, you asked for it, here we go, Haffy New Year

Prince and Alfie










Prince and Alfie as babies










The herd stampeding










and eating










Destiny and Alto










Elena




















More to come


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Subbing for Haffy cuteness overload


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Golden Horse - thankyou - they are gorgeous, I'm looking forward to seeing more!!

Tell me about them too if you don't mind


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Alto being studly



















Destiny and Wombat










Fancy



















Poor old Raven RIP old girl, we loved you


----------



## TwoBit (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my, these Haffies are beautiful! I LOVE the breed. I have a 14.2h mare and I love her to pieces! I want more of them. I have 3 horses but only one Haflinger and would love to switch them all out for Haffies. I have a couple pics, but new here, so I don't know how to post them


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

What beautiful photos. I've never seen or heard about any haffies in Australia, there's probably a handful around, maybe cross bred but I certainly haven't seen any down my way. 
As a kid, I always wanted a haffie as my first pony, I saw them on a TV show and decided that they were the horse for me. Looked them up on the internet when I was 6 or 7 at school, wrote down a bunch of contact details then wandered up to my teacher to ask if she could tell me where Wyoming is so I could pick up my first pony. 
Apparently Wyoming is in America, not Australia  


Just a sneaky question from one of the resident forum artists - but would anyone mind if I painted/drew any of your haffie photos? I'd love to do one at some stage in pastel, such lovely colours and so much expression!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I for one would love you to use any of my guys for a model if you want


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Golden, I was eyeing off your 'Alto being studly' and Raven photos. Both really beautiful shots with so much interest in them! 
I'm just working on a couple of commissions at the moment, but will move to your crew once these are completed


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It would be so nice to see a drawing/painting of Raven..Clava, you wanted to hear about them, well here is a story of a Haflinger


Back in 2009 I was looking for another Haflinger, a mare to use for both riding and breeding, and I saw Raven advertised, she looked like just the project I was looking for, so I bought her sight unseen, on the strength of her breeding, and through talking to her owner. Here I have to point out that I had bought my first Haflinger the same way, and that worked out real well.

Mt first clue that things may not be so well was talking to the shipper who had also brought Fancy up for me, when she told me that she had picked Raven up, but she wasn't quite like Fancy...after a long wait as she made her way here I found out what Linda had meant. I knew that Raven had a lump on her leg, but as far as I knew she was in good health, but when she came off of the trailer she looked like this, this was in April.



















We set to to feed her up and get her back into shape, and by the summer she looked like this










I'd started long reining her and working her with tack on, ready to maybe start riding her, when one day she suddenly turned up like this






Despite blood tests etc we could never get to the bottom of her issue, but over the next few months she improved gradually, and we made the decision just to provide her with as much support as she needed and let her chill and hang out with the gang, she was such a sweetie to have around.

All went well until early 2010 when she fell in a snowy ditch and we had to pull her out, she was unable to stand on her own, and eventually I could see that she was withdrawing from us, and in consultation with the vet decided reluctantly to let her go.

I owned her for less than a year, I never rode her, just spent a lot of time hanging out with her, and I miss her terribly, in fact I still see her around the place with that funny walk, and resigned expression, she was the nicest of mares, I wish I had known her when she was younger. 

A group scratch as she met the herd over a fence:lol:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you Golden, she sounded very special.

I have a rather soppy video of my mare if you're interested. I rescued her when I went to buy her foal, the breeder had no grass and no hay and was selling most of the herd (thank goodness), no food for a feeding mum, no wormers, no attention at all:-(





 
Feel free any artist to use my photos!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Since you guys are pretty well known with the breed...I have a question or two.

What is their height range?
Besides being palamino coloring, any other exceptions?

I ride a stocky looking pony name Butterfly (not too stocky, but compared to my QH, she's stocky) and she is probably 12-13h...I'm not the best with eyeballing a height. I'm on mobile right now so I could post pictures of her tomorrow....and her breeding just confuses me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Since you guys are pretty well known with the breed...I have a question or two.
> 
> What is their height range?
> Besides being palamino coloring, any other exceptions?
> ...


 
They are not actually palomino as they do not carry the gene for it, they are chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. Height wise they vary from around 13.2hh to up 15hh (these days as they seem to be getting bigger).


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Clava said:


> They are not actually palomino as they do not carry the gene for it, they are chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. Height wise they vary from around 13.2hh to up 15hh (these days as they seem to be getting bigger).


Yeah I had no idea what to call that color...but she is the exact color...chestnut with flaxen mane and tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

They are chestnuts, ad the color can range from light to a gorgeous chocolate color that is very striking.

The stallion Notable a great example




















Of course the white/flaxen very full mane and tail is a trademark of the breed.

Height is a contentious issue to some, they have raised the height limit to 15hh, and I have seen registered stock being sold that are claimed to be 16hh, which to me is a total travesty of the original requirements of the Haflinger breed.

My smallest Haffie is only 13.2hh on a tall day, before the farrier comes, and with dirt in her feet, but she is 100% stocky haffy.

Lubylol, I believe you were asking about that mare in another thread, if she is the one I'm thinking of I see nothing about her that says Haffy to me


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here is my boy Toby (registered Motley RR). He'll be 11 this spring and he's been in my life since he was a yearling. 

I bought him from the same farm where Notable was standing so I got to meet that beautiful stallion. 























































ETA - feel free to draw any of these pics! I love seeing horse art.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is Willie. He was a purebred but unregistered haflinger I got from a farm dispersal. An older gentleman had pretty much let his heard run rampant after an accident and he had stallions and mares in all together. They were all wild except for his original mares which he refused to sell. So he came to me as a 4-5 year old unhandled stallion. 

I had him for a year and a half. During that time he of course got gelded, halter trained, ground work and saddled. Unfortunately I was never comfortable enough to actually swing my leg up and over this boy. I eventually found him a home with a trainer that was willing to take him on as her personal project. 

Here is his first day home. Took patience and a cattle shoot to get him on the trailer, but he rode calm all the way home and backed right off like a pro. You can see his coat is quite beat up from the other stallions.









































































The two boys together:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cat, did you ever hear any more of Willie, you did such a good job taking him as far as you did.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I need to e-mail her and see if I can get an update because it has been a while. Last I heard he was moved from the smaller pen into the bigger field and her big Percheron finally made Willie realize he does not have to be top dog all the time. She also finally got him where he was consistently easy to catch. Remember all the problems I had with that? However, at the last time I talked with her she had not started saddle training him yet due to other client's horses she was working with at the time.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of the new haffy that my trainer got in Oct 2011. her name is marigold. shes being used as a lesson horse. So i get to watch some of the kids ride her. She has a fast trot and a powerful canter. If she wasnt so fast...then i would love to try her. She is a quick girl. So im not going to ride her.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

my trainer loves this haffy so much that she wants to get another one. so if you have one thats 15 hands or taller...let me know...i could pass along the infor to her.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Lubylol, I believe you were asking about that mare in another thread, if she is the one I'm thinking of I see nothing about her that says Haffy to me


You may be thinking of Jersey, because I'm not sure if I have pictures of Butterfly on HF. I posted a thread about her and her rearing problems (it was about opinions on whether it could be solved)

Jersey is a TB looking girl lol. Definitely not confusing her with a halfie ;-)

When I get on the computer later today I'll be sure to post pictures of her to hear your guy's opinions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Librahorsegal said:


> my trainer loves this haffy so much that she wants to get another one. so if you have one thats 15 hands or taller...let me know...i could pass along the infor to her.


LOL, if she wants something 15hh or taller then she should look for a breed that is meant to be over 15 hh. If she wants a proper Haffie, around 14.2 hh then I have several for sale, if you happen to be in Canada, pm me :wink:


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's Butterfly! These are not the best photos, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

do haffys go up to 15 hands? or do they only go up to 14.2? i forget how tall our haffy is. we are in ny. so going to canada is a really long drive. 

are there any ny haffys for sale?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Librahorsegal said:


> do haffys go up to 15 hands? or do they only go up to 14.2? i forget how tall our haffy is. we are in ny. so going to canada is a really long drive.
> 
> are there any ny haffys for sale?


 http://www.horseclicks.com/horses/haflinger/new-york-ny/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love haffies! Their coloring is just so beautiful. :wink: These are pics I took when I went to horse camp a few years ago. It was the first time I ever rode a horse.


----------



## TwoBit (Jan 2, 2012)

Hate to hijack the thread here, but does anyone's Haffie rub their tails and have ear problems,like crusty ears especially in the summer time? My lovely sweet girl rubbed her tail a the top at her rump and it's now growing back in, but the previous owner said she gets that way in the summer. Same with her ears, they get little crusties in there and they itch her. Her mane is rather thin now, but seems to be growing in nicely now that the dry cool weather is here. I'm in northern FL. I started to use Nu-stock on her ears and seemed to help a little, but I think it's because winter doesn't bother her much. Any suggestions?
By the way all these haffies are adorable! Butterfly is cute!! They all look so huggable like teddy bears, and I'm no kid, I'm 45 yrs old!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

TwoBit said:


> Hate to hijack the thread here, but does anyone's Haffie rub their tails and have ear problems,like crusty ears especially in the summer time? My lovely sweet girl rubbed her tail a the top at her rump and it's now growing back in, but the previous owner said she gets that way in the summer. Same with her ears, they get little crusties in there and they itch her. Her mane is rather thin now, but seems to be growing in nicely now that the dry cool weather is here. I'm in northern FL. I started to use Nu-stock on her ears and seemed to help a little, but I think it's because winter doesn't bother her much. Any suggestions?
> By the way all these haffies are adorable! Butterfly is cute!! They all look so huggable like teddy bears, and I'm no kid, I'm 45 yrs old!


 
Sweetich does seem to be a breed problem from the adverts I've seen for haflingers. 

Butterfly is a lovely colour!

(I'm no kid either....45 here too.)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always love that natural curl in their main. That's what I loved with my Canadian. Absolutely beautiful!


----------

